# Dead Like Me... No More



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

*sigh*

Why is it that the few shows I do watch on TV have to suffer the fate of being cancelled so early on in their runs. I just found out that Showtime decided NOT to order a third season of Dead Like Me, which is easily the most original show to ever grace that crappy channel.

Instead, they replace DLM with stuff like "Fat Actress" which is in essence, an extended fat joke. I'm sure you'll get some longevity out of that show guys. How long can the premise that Kirstie Alley is fat possibly remain funny or entertaining in any way?

Or how about "Huff"? Yep, that's drawing HUGE numbers, I'm sure. Hank Azaria is great on the Simpsons and as a minor character in just about anything he's in, but he's not the type of actor who has the legs a whole series can stand on.

Needless to say, I'm saving a few bucks a month now that I've cancelled Showtime. Take a note from Fox's recent revival of Family Guy and un-cancel the damned show. There's just too many loose ends left to cancel the friggin thing already.

Sound off on this (if you care) at Media Village.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

ok i just started watching this and i have only seen 3 episodes and love it. so i am sad it was only for 2 years. anyway i have 2 questions
1. what was the mother in that i might have sean because it is driving me crazy
2. doesn't the main girl george remind you of aprille?


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i just finished season one. loved it!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wait until you finish season 2... then you'll be pissed it's off the air. So many unanswered questions!


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I haven't seen that show but it looks great, I'm also jazzed that Jasmine Guy had another series after A Different World. I also loved that commercial for season 2. The bunch of characters standing around while "Anticipation" plays (were they also checking their watches or something?) and then that dead body falls down in front of them. That's genius. Well, I don't get Showtime anyway but I agree with you about their shows' lacking originality. The L Word was invented because girls needed their own Queer as Folk, Queer as Folk was an American remake of a British show, and I haven't seen Fat Actress yet though I really want to. But please, that show will be over faster than this and with probably fewer episodes. I think DLM is being cleared for Lisa Kudrow's new show.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I was never really a fan of Jasmine Guy, but her character on Dead Like Me is pure genius. If you haven't seen it yet, you must rent the DVDs. Just forgive the first few episodes for having Rebecca Gayheart in them. She's not around very long.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Your avatar is from Garfield's Halloween Adventure- I LOVED that special/episode/show when I was a kid! I still laugh at that scene when the man disappears and the clock is about 5 minutes or so from the time the man said the pirate ghosts would come and Garfield says something like "don't worry that _They know where we are"_. And they start running around in circles making that funny "nya nya" sound. That is such an inspirational and nostalgic special for kids. It never fails to make me feel like classic Halloweens.

I actually don't care much for Jasmine Guy either, I've seen her in interviews and she is so scary. I mean, she is intense. Like you wouldn't want to be around her because she never seems to smile and she looks so serious. And the trashy people she is associated with, makes Bobby Brown's ("former") lifestyle look like something they'd show on Mr. Roger's Neighborhood. But she's a strong, intuitive actress who can be very funny when she wants to be, and surprisingly versatile given that she's only had the one big deal before Dead Like Me. And her singing career which went nowhere.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

OK FINISHED EM ALL. I HAVE MILLIONS OF QUESTIONS BUT HTIS IS MY MAIN ONE AND MAYBE I AM JUST WAY OFF SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I AM. sorry about the caps.. ok on halloween they were afraid that they would appear to look like what they did when they were alive, hence they make georgia carry a mask. we also know this happens because that 100 year old man recognizes daisy, daisy adare from when she was alive. so , why does the waitress know who they are? if they are appearing as completely different people how come she knows it is still them? is the waitress another reaper? is she dead too? maybe i just missed something that was explained.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll have to go back and re-watch it, but I thought they didn't look 100% like their real selves, more like they still look like their reaper selves but could sort of bear a resemblance to their former selves.

The waitress is not a reaper.

I gotta go back and watch that one again. You may have found a flaw in the continuity.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Cool, the Sci Fi channel has picked up re-runs of this show. I really hope this show has a Family Guy thing happen and has decent ratings, prompting a renewal. 

Either way, DLM on every week again is pretty sweet. Back to back episodes too! Tuesday nights from 7 - 9.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

That's cool...I instantly loved this show when it first aired. Seems like the few series I really like (with the exception of _The Sopranos_) always get cancelled early on. Now, if Sci-Fi would pick up reruns of _Witchblade, _THAT would truly be awesome. If ever there was a prematurely cancelled series that needs to be out on DVD, it's that one. *sniff*


----------

